# How to make voice search on Samsung QLED TV QN55Q60TB like Roku or Fire Stick



## citycowboy (Jun 5, 2019)

Whether I use google assistant or bixby voice search on that TV it's pretty much useless. If I speak stuff like hbo max or starz it doesn't show up. I say Aquaman it should show me its available on HBOMax which it is but only gives me the VOD options. If I do voice search on Roku or FireTV it produces those things. Is there a way to make Samsung voice search that way? Maybe if it didnt use google assistant or bixby it would work but I don't see a way.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

I don't think so.....as those are 2 different devices and they have no way to commutate with each other. So your TV voice command only works with your TV and it's installed apps. Same as the Roku and Firestick. 

What you might want to try, if your TV is a smart TV, is add the Roku app and see if your TV voice command will work that way.


----------



## citycowboy (Jun 5, 2019)

I'm sorry if i was misleading. I'm not looking for the voice command for my tv to work for the streaming devices or vice and versa i want the voice command on my tv to work like they do on fire and roku. Even on my Sony X800h it works normal.
For example I say "power" the series it shows up but only gives me options for VOD while it also plays on Starz for free. I guess something just has bad voice search or software.


----------



## Liberty Cleveland (6 mo ago)

Ok, so it's possible to make on Firestick, you say? How do they do so?


----------



## Carilarc (7 mo ago)

Liberty Cleveland said:


> Ok, so it's possible to make on Firestick, you say? How do they do so?


To be honest, I have never used this function but if you need help with your Firestick, just go to this website www.firesticktricks.com/firestick-4k-vs-fire-tv-cube.html. There are plenty of guides, tips, and tricks on how to install apps and other info on this website. Just have a look.


----------

